# Deer Park near Bangalore with links to The Ramayana



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I had heard about a Deer Park near Tumkur, in the outskirts of Bangalore and finally drove down last week. It turned out to be a pleasant get away. The road is excellent where you an average @ 100 kmp from Yeshwantpur all the way till Tumkur. It is called Namadhu Chilume and is just before Devanaya Durga the famous hill temple.









It has a historical link with the Ramayana. It has a small stream of water flowing supposedly ever since Threthra yuga. Legend says that Lord Rama and Sita came here during their Vanvasa and Rama wanted some water to apply his tilak. He took his bow and shot an arrow to a rock. The rock split and he got a stream. Hence the name Namadhu Chilume or Spring of Tilak In Kannada. The water has not dried ever since. The source is still unknown. 

Lord Rama's footprints are clearly visible even today!



To sum up, a good place for a picnic on a Sunday. Feeding Deer is really a relaxing and rejuvenating experience, better than any spa!


----------

